# I-Ukey



## MiguelBo (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour J ai acheté sur groupon une clé i-UKEY qui permet de transférer des fichiers entre PC et IPAD/IPHONE.  Ma clé n est pas reconnue par mon Ipad2 . Qq un a t il un conseil ? 
Mci d avance


Oui, moi, j'en ai un : poster au bon endroit ! Ici, ce sont les périphériques de Macintosh, ceux d'iPad/iPhone, ce sont les forums éponymes d'iGeneration qui sont concernés. On déménage.


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2013)

Tu as bien téléchargé l'application sur le store ?

Ton iPad est en système 7 ou plus ancien ?


----------



## MiguelBo (29 Octobre 2013)

Je suis bien en Ios7 quelle  appli  faut il charger ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai lu sur internet qu'il fallait un logiciel gratuit. Mais aucun nom n'est donné.

Tu n'as pas une notice ?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai lu sur internet qu'il fallait un logiciel gratuit. Mais aucun nom n'est donné.
> 
> Tu n'as pas une notice ?



Hum...
Les commentaires qui sont sous l'annonce Groupon dont tu donnes le lien sont instructifs.
En résumé les deux mots qui reviennent le plus souvent sont "jailbreack" et "arnaque" 

Encore un truc qui va finir dans le fond d'un tiroir...


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2013)

En effet, il faut débloquer l'appareil et aller charger iFiles sur Cydia.

Bref, une belle arnaque. renvois le vite à Groupon. tu as 15 jours pour retourner un achat fait par VPC.


----------



## MiguelBo (2 Novembre 2013)

C est couillon parce que c très pratique pour s échanger des films ou des bouquins . J avais un iflashdrive drive qui fonctionnait  parfaitement bien ( nettement plus cher ) je n aurais pas du l offrir ....Je vais essayer de charger Cydia sans jailbreaker. Merci pour vos réponses .


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Novembre 2013)

MiguelBo a dit:


> Je vais essayer de charger Cydia sans jailbreaker. Merci pour vos réponses .



Impossible pour des tas de raisons.
Perds pas ton temps.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2013)

MiguelBo a dit:


> Je vais essayer de charger Cydia sans jailbreaker.



Totalement impossible. cydia et les application hors AppStore ne peuvent pas être charger sans Jaillebreak.


----------

